# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  انتشار ظاهرة التاتو المكتوب بالعربية في( يورو 2008)

## Ahmad zo3bi

الـ"TATTOO" هذه المرة بالعربي و سيماو البرتغالي بدأ بها
الخطوط العربية تحضر بقوة في يورو 2008 

* الكثير من الوشوم الغربية التي إبتدعها اللاعبون في السنوات الأخيرة في الملاعب العالمية وفي مختلف الرياضات، ولكن في كرة القدم بالذات، لم تكن الظاهرة معروفة ومنتشرة بكثرة قبل أن يضعها الانكليزي الشهير ديفيد بيكهام, لكن البطولة الأخيرة شهدت موضة جديدة تتابع اللاعبون الأوروبية على العمل بها وهي الخطوط العربية, وأول من بدأ بهذه التقليعة كان نجم البرتغال سابروسا سيماو في البطولة الماضية في بلاده البرتغال، إذ زين يديه الاثنتين بالخط العربي فكتب على اليسرى "مارتيم" فيما كتب على اليمنى "مريانه", واختلفت التكهنات حول المراد من هذين الاسمين إلا أن ما يشاع هو أنهما اسما زوجته وطفلته. المهاجم السويدي من أصل ألباني الشهير زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش أيضًا وضع وشمًا بالعربية لكنه كتب اسم عائلته "ابراهيموفيج" , فيما وضع المهاجم الروماني المتورط سابقًا بقضايا مخدرات استبعد على أثرها من ناديه السابق جوفنتوس الايطالي، فوضع وشمًا دينيًا بحتًا، إذ كتب بالعربية كلمة "المسيح"، أما المدافع الاسباني سيرجي راموس فاكتفى بزخارف عربية يبدو أنها مستقاة من حضارة العرب في الأندلس.

واختلفت الخطوط من لاعب إلى آخر، ففي حين استخدم ابراهيموفتش الخط النسخ المزخرف، فإن موتو استعمل النوع نفسه من الخط، ولكن من دون زخارف ولا تظليل، فيما كتب سيماو بخط الرقعة وبشكل بسيط فكان بحق عفويًا جدًا.*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور أحمد

----------


## غسان

مشكور احمد  .... سبقتني لصورة بوفون ... اما بالنسبة للمنافس صدقني ولا حدا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*مشكوووور غسان بس والله لو بعرف انك كنت بدك اياها ما كنت حطيتها وعلى كل حال اذا بدك بشيلها ومن عيوني ولو........ * 

*وبالنسبة لبوفون بتلبق عليه أغنية كاظم الساهر( كل ما تكبر تحلا)

بس هون كل ما تكبر تقوى*

----------


## غسان

> *مشكوووور غسان بس والله لو بعرف انك كنت بدك اياها ما كنت حطيتها وعلى كل حال اذا بدك بشيلها ومن عيوني ولو........ * 
> 
> *وبالنسبة لبوفون بتلبق عليه أغنية كاظم الساهر( كل ما تكبر تحلا)
> 
> بس هون كل ما تكبر تقوى*


على راسي والله وكمان اغنية كلك على بعضك حلو

----------


## العالي عالي

> على راسي والله وكمان اغنية كلك على بعضك حلو


أكيد بتحكي عني صح غسان  :Db465236ff:

----------

